# Annoying thing adout ADA Aquasoil...



## sanj (16 Sep 2008)

It is a pain in the backside when it comes to trying to keep shallow rooted plants like Hair grass and Glosso.

In my previous set up I got a great carpet of dwarf hairgrass, the substrate being silica sand over JBL Aquabasis. It held very well when doing maintenance. Not so with aquasoil and i now have bald patches. I think also perhaps the plant growth has slowed down somewhat so that i dont see roots developing as rapidly and this could be part of the problem. I have since upped the CO2.

I guess it is  a combination of things, fish dont help when rooting around, but in previous subtrate it would not have been an issue. 

I dont have this issue so much with other plants like inclufing Pogestimon helferi and various foreground crypts, but they have bigger root systems and are easier to anchor.

I use the Malaya version, not really sure that i have noticed visually any headway over the previous subtrate. Maybe i was expecting somthing more because of the way everyone raves about it on the internet. A bit like having high expectations over a film that has had lots of good reviews, you go to see it and it isnt as amazing as it was made out to be. I dont think it is a bad subsrate at all, but so far do not feel i have seen substantially better results over others like the JBL.

Anyway it annoying me at the moment over not anchoring Dwarf hairgrass and glosso very well, i try and re plant and so much just floats up again. Maybe it will eventually grow over fro mthe other areas.


----------



## jay (18 Sep 2008)

Just dig it right down and persevere, it'll grow out fine.
I know what you mean though, I'm looking at a clump of HC thats just floated loose as I type  

Just get it back in and eventually it'll anchor itself.


----------



## a1Matt (19 Sep 2008)

I have the same problems with gravel.

Sometimes I use patience, but often I just use plant weights


----------

